# Wix vs GoDaddy



## Cellador (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone have experience with either (or both) of these services? 
Originally, my plan was to start on Etsy, but lately, it's been getting a lot of bad press. And, maybe it's better to not directly compete with the saturated market there and just work on building my own brand from the start.
I had a friend recommend GoDaddy, but most research points to Wix as being the better website builder. But, Wix is also more expensive...
Any opinions of either?


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 5, 2019)

Wix used to be a good platform but when the Non Profit I volunteered for signed up with them I noticed a huge increase in slow downs. They also now have language in their terms of use that states they own your content. 

Usability wise, its very drag and drop and has some nice features if you pay for them. The free version is a bit more limited and clunkier but you can get by if you dont expect high volume.


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 6, 2019)

Wix is a good creator site but it's very slow and clunky for some customers. I can always tell a business who uses wix as their pages take an age to load. 

You are better off creating your own so you own your content and so you manage the whole thing.  Word press takes a bit of researching etc but its yours and you dont have annoying page extensions.  No idea of go daddy otgerbtgan using it buy the domain


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 6, 2019)

Wix is really, really easy compared to wordpress.  Wix also has really helpful people to help if you get stuck.  Don't know about go daddy.
Wix has specials all the time and if you buy a plan for 2 years it is cheaper as well.
The free site is fine but if you want a site name that doesn't include "wix" you have to pay something.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2019)

I've been with Weebly for 8 years now but am thinking of switching over to Wix.  I'm going to work on re-branding over the fall/winter and want to build a new site for it all.   Haven't decided for sure as yet though.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 6, 2019)

I guess it depends on what you want for a Website.
I have Square that I use for payments.  It comes with a FREE site.  Nothing Fancy but you have a few sections and can post pics.  People can buy from the site and not be re-directed to another site.
For me now it is fine.  I am able to have an online presence but NOT be on Etsy or anything else.
Look up https://squareup.com/us/en


----------



## Cellador (Aug 6, 2019)

I guess I should mention that I already bought/reserved my domain name, so I'm good in that regard.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 6, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I guess I should mention that I already bought/reserved my domain name, so I'm good in that regard.


You can bring that over to Square too.  My addy is "NAME".com because I also had bought my Domain too.


----------



## maya (Aug 6, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Wix used to be a good platform but when the Non Profit I volunteered for signed up with them I noticed a huge increase in slow downs. They also now have language in their terms of use that states they own your content.
> 
> Usability wise, its very drag and drop and has some nice features if you pay for them. The free version is a bit more limited and clunkier but you can get by if you dont expect high volume.



I have Wix. Can you show me this? I didn't ever see that. To be clear I'm not questioning what you say.


----------



## amd (Aug 6, 2019)

I did a lot of playing with website builders last summer: Weebly, Wix, SquareSpace, and WordPress. Weebly was the only one that seemed to work intuitively for me (everyone is different, so you might find Wix better) so that I didn't have to spend a ton of time figuring out how to do what I wanted. I am able to use a cheaper Weebly plan by linking my SHOP/STORE page to an outside link on Square market.

Weebly/Wix/Squarespace all have the same problem: you don't own the content so if Weebly/Wix/Squarespace shuts down, all of your content is lost. WordPress allows you export/import content, so you can back yourself up in case they ever shut down, all would not be lost. If I can ever get WordPress figured out, that is what I'm switching too.

What I like about Weebly is that they have a lot of great options for the shopping functions (live shipping, ability to select sale items and how long they will be on sale, apply discounts for multiples, etc) but too expensive for me starting out, so I downgraded my plan and direct my store page to the square market link. (You can see how my website is done at www.amdsoap.com .... that said, I do need to do some updating... lol) If you only want to have the store function on your website you can setup square market directly to your domain name.

What I don't like about the square market:

can't do live shipping so you either have to do no shipping charges or set a flat rate
have to manually apply discounts to items (like if you want to run a sale on everything in Body Scrubs, you have to change each item price)
my local customers have a hard time figuring out where to change from shipping to pickup during the checkout process, it's difficult to see on mobile. They also have a hard time figuring out where to enter sale codes... (maybe my customers aren't the smartest...)
Don't do Etsy. I'm on my way out there too. It improved when they changed the algorithm for US free shipping sellers, but now they have changed all listings to automatically renew (and don't tell you when they are expiring), and the fees are just too much. I made a sale last week for $6.75, by the time they were done with their fees, I got $1.66 back. I do free shipping on my soaps, but I can ship for about 2.50 per bar and add $1.75 to my regular price to cover some of the shipping cost. So out of the $4.25 that wasn't shipping cost, Etsy took $2.59 in fees.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 6, 2019)

maya said:


> I have Wix. Can you show me this? I didn't ever see that. To be clear I'm not questioning what you say.



Hmmm Looks like they updated the TOS in June of this year. Now they just have verbiage stating you authorize them to use your content for marketing purposes.

"allow Wix to use in perpetuity, worldwide and free of charge, any version of your User Platform (or any part thereof) for any of Wix’s marketing and promotional activities, online and/or offline, and modify it as reasonably required for such purposes, and you waive any claims against Wix or anyone on its behalf relating to any past, present or future moral rights, artists’ rights, or any other similar rights worldwide that you may have in or to your User Platform with respect to such limited permitted uses"

and "Wix may, at its sole discretion (however it shall have no obligation to do so), screen, monitor and/or edit any User Platform and/or User Content, at any time and for any reason, with or without notice."


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm I the only one that thinks go daddy sounds a little dirty? I never could wrap my head around that name, advertising it with skimp clad women didn't help out either.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 6, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> I'm I the only one that thinks go daddy sounds a little dirty? I never could wrap my head around that name, advertising it with skimp clad women didn't help out either.


Lol! No, everytime I say it, I kinda chuckle. I don't understand the name either, but....


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 6, 2019)

You can use square with Wix now directly.  But I don't use it so look into it. 
https://squareup.com/us/en/townsquare/you-can-now-use-square-on-your-wix-site


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 7, 2019)

Sq (not SquareSpace) bought Weebly
https://hosting.review/news/weebly-acquired-square/

For those that don't know
https://www.tellmeyourgoal.com/blog/2015/9/24/what-is-the-difference-between-square-and-squarespace


----------



## maya (Aug 7, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Hmmm Looks like they updated the TOS in June of this year. Now they just have verbiage stating you authorize them to use your content for marketing purposes.
> 
> "allow Wix to use in perpetuity, worldwide and free of charge, any version of your User Platform (or any part thereof) for any of Wix’s marketing and promotional activities, online and/or offline, and modify it as reasonably required for such purposes, and you waive any claims against Wix or anyone on its behalf relating to any past, present or future moral rights, artists’ rights, or any other similar rights worldwide that you may have in or to your User Platform with respect to such limited permitted uses"
> 
> and "Wix may, at its sole discretion (however it shall have no obligation to do so), screen, monitor and/or edit any User Platform and/or User Content, at any time and for any reason, with or without notice."



Thank you!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 11, 2019)

I have worked on several websites on Wix and I find it fiddly. I’ve only used GoDaddy for hosting. Wordpress does have a learning curve. I’ve also used squarespace and the UI is beautiful and easy enough to use. I have a weebly site that I just haven’t gotten around to updating. Just recently I did a Shopify site for a client and that was pretty easy but I think a bit expensive. I do like Big Cartel. It’s pretty inexpensive and have some nice templates that are easy enough to use. What’s interesting to hear is how intuitive site builders are to people. Websites are a lot of work.


----------



## glendam (Aug 14, 2019)

Not for soap, but for my face painting I had Godaddy for the longest time, recently I left them and went with Wordpress.  I found Godaddy's web design cumbersome and slow to use.  That was ok because I was using a different software to create my website and uploaded the files directly.  Once I lost that software, I tried their Wordpress plug in, as I do find Wordpress easier to use.  However, that was when trouble started, several times my website was not working and and error message displayed to visitors.  I would call and they would fix it.  I did not want the worry of having to check every so often if my website was working, so I cancelled it.  I do not have a store in the website though.  In my soap blog I have a store link to square, mainly because it is free and I already use them to process credit card payments for the face painting.  Those are the only two I have tried.


----------

